# New Megaman Battle Network 4.5 English Translation Project



## Hirotsugi (Jan 24, 2013)

First of all, this project isn't mine, I'm only asking if some translators are interested in this. On the "The Rockman Exe Zone" there is a new project for an English translation of Battle Network 4.5. Untill now, only something has been done, like battle chips and some minor stuff. If some of you have interest in this and got some free time to help out, here's the link http://www.therockmanexezone.com/exe45/helping-out/. Thanks for reading!


----------

